
Show HN: We've made sample apps that show how to work with iOS14's SKAdNetwork - danielxt
https://github.com/singular-labs/Singular-SKAdnetwork-App
======
danielxt
Let us know if you have any questions on the topic

------
luvgaram
amazing!

